# Just wondering



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You guys know I LOVE to mix genes. What do you think an Apache mixed to a Red Crusader would look like? 

Apache:











Red Crusader (these are my actual fish when they were younger. the males fins are much longer and they are 5 months old):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you thinking about getting an apache from Faith?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Are you thinking about getting an apache from Faith?


Well I have a shopping list for her stock shop LOL. I want an apache pair, a white crystal pair, a twilight pair, a cardinal red pair, and later on a Holy Grail pair ).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, I love the cardinal red and the holy grails! I think the holy grails are very expensive, though. How about some 4th of Julys? I love the red, white and blue fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, I love the cardinal red and the holy grails! I think the holy grails are very expensive, though. How about some 4th of Julys? I love the red, white and blue fish!


I'm thinking about some fourth of julys and yes Holy grails are very expensive. Once a friend of mine came to look at my fish and tried to talk me into selling it to him for $1000!!! So people will pay if they want it bad enough and I want a Holy Grail pair


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah, you're right...people will pay if they want it bad enough. All those on your list are beautiful fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Now, what do you think mixing these two strains will look like mixed together?

BTW, I also want a Gold Crusader pair ))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea. You could give it a try, it might be interesting.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Where do you find the bettas you two are talking about? They sound very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

From bettatalk.com.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Very good fish on that site


----------

